# Where will the new NBDL teams be?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm also going to pair up the teams based on the locations.

Currently we have:

1. Florida Flame (Ft. Myers, Florida) = Miami and Orlando
2. Albuquerque (Albuquerque, New Mexico) = Phoenix and Utah
3. Austin (Austin, TX) = San Antonio and Houston
4. Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock, Arkansas) = Memphis and New Orleans
5. Fayetteville Patriots (Fayevetteville, North Carolina) = Charlotte and Atlanta
6. Fort Worth (Ft. Worth, Texas) = Dallas and Boston
7. Roanoke Dazzle (Roanoke, Virginia) = Washington and Philadelphia
8. Tulsa (Tulsa, Oklahoma) = Denver and Minnesota

Here are the cities I think will get a team:

1. Tacoma, Washington (or Eugene, Oregon) = Seattle and Portland
2. Long Beach, California = LA Clippers and LA Lakers
3. Long Island, New York = New York and Brooklyn
4. Rockford, Illinois = Chicago and Milwaukee
5. Grand Rapids, Michigan = Toronto and Detroit
6. Fort Wayne, Indiana = Indiana and Cleveland
7. Fresno, California = Golden State and Sacramento

Where do you think the other teams will end up and what the pairings might be?


----------

